# Cables para capsula de vinilo de Fonovaligia LesaPhon L.E.S.A



## ArGhak (Sep 6, 2017)

Hola buenas noches, me encuentro reparando un tocadisco portatil y el cable que va de la placa a la pua se corto y no lo puedo reparar es un cable bipolar con una malla de alumini al rededor y puse uno de estereo comun y hace interferencia al acercar la mano al brasito de estatico y un sumbido muy alto, alguna sugerencia?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2017)

El cable debe ser blindado estereo y con el blindaje conectado a masa.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 6, 2017)

Hola, lo que puede salvarte es reemplazar ese cable por uno de auriculares, que tenga buena malla.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 6, 2017)

ArGhak dijo:


> Hola buenas noches, me encuentro reparando un tocadisco portatil y el cable que va de la placa a la pua se corto y no lo puedo reparar es un cable bipolar con una malla de alumini al rededor y puse uno de estereo comun y hace interferencia al acercar la mano al brasito de estatico y un sumbido muy alto, alguna sugerencia?


Eso podría ser falta de puesta a tierra GND del brazo.
Verifica si posee conexión a GND con un multímetro.


----------



## ArGhak (Sep 6, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Eso podría ser falta de puesta a tierra GND del brazo.
> Verifica si posee conexión a GND con un multímetro.



El tocadisco posee brazo plastico es todo plastico la mayoria y madera solo el motor y el chasis dinde estan montadas las valvulas y circuito es de metal vere si consigo el cable y lo sueldo al chasis el blindaje! Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2017)

Destripando el cable VGA de un viejo monitor CRT,  tienen tres hermosos cables blindados rojo , verde y azul , son de muy buena calidad , finos y flexibles


----------



## ArGhak (Sep 6, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Destripando el cable VGA de un viejo monitor CRT,  tienen tres hermosos cables blindados rojo , verde y azul , son de muy buena calidad , finos y flexibles



 Mi vecino hace 2 dias justamente saco dos pero ninguno tiene el cable mm 😡


----------



## VonBraun (Sep 8, 2017)

¿algún cable de mouse? los que yo destripé tienen un muuuuy buen blindaje.


----------



## ArGhak (Sep 8, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Destripando el cable VGA de un viejo monitor CRT,  tienen tres hermosos cables blindados rojo , verde y azul , son de muy buena calidad , finos y flexibles



Acabo de ir a buscar el tocadisco para cambiar el cable, otro problemilla ahora cuando lo enciendo se autoacopla que parece que va a estallar el parlante hace una subidanel acoble como si burbujeara... sera una valvula que trono? 

Ver el archivo adjunto schematic.pdf por suerte consegui el esquema!





VonBraun dijo:


> ¿algún cable de mouse? los que yo destripé tienen un muuuuy buen blindaje.



Voy a checar alguno aver que pasa! Gracias!


----------



## ArGhak (Sep 8, 2017)

ArGhak dijo:


> Acabo de ir a buscar el tocadisco para cambiar el cable, otro problemilla ahora cuando lo enciendo se autoacopla que parece que va a estallar el parlante hace una subidanel acoble como si burbujeara... sera una valvula que trono?
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 159465 por suerte consegui el esquema!
> 
> ...



Unas fotos del circuito, capaz me ariesgueba cambiar los capacitores, ya que no tengo forma de probarlos :_
q


----------



## EdgardoCas (Sep 8, 2017)

Si amigo, esos capacitores no pueden estar buenos de ninguna forma: a cambiarlos todos!
Con respecto al cable del brazo; si es desde la cápsula, lo mejor es que sean finos y flexibles, yo he usado los de los auriculares de celular, que traen 5 conductores. Suerte con la reparación


----------



## ArGhak (Sep 8, 2017)

VonBraun dijo:


> ¿algún cable de mouse? los que yo destripé tienen un muuuuy buen blindaje.



Encontre un cable usb liningh de iphone y tenia enmallado y el diametro  pasaba justo por el brazo 👌 Ahora mañana compro los capacitores y testeo tambien tengo sospechas del trafo de salida


----------



## ArGhak (Sep 9, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Eso podría ser falta de puesta a tierra GND del brazo.
> Verifica si posee conexión a GND con un multímetro.



Ya pude solucionar el problema de la masa! Ahora el otro problemilla es que el volumen es medio ni muy alto ni muy bajo... y antiguamente sonaba muy fuerte por donde puedo empezar a buscar la falla?


----------



## EdgardoCas (Sep 9, 2017)

Cambiaste los capacitores?


----------



## ArGhak (Sep 9, 2017)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Cambiaste los capacitores?



Le cambie todos los de papel, por poliester y un electrolitico de 25v 25uf despues el electrolitico de rectificado no lo toque, verifique todas las resistencias, el lunes le voy a comprar potenciometro nuevo ya que esta muy flojo y mucho olor a quemado

Los capacitores eran de 1000v y les meti de 400v no afecta no? revise y no calentaron


----------



## ArGhak (Sep 15, 2017)

Bueno ya solucione la mayoria de todos los problemas, la otra duda en el esquema oginal va conectado en el transformador de salida el bobinado secundario a masa.. cuando lo conecto a masa el volumen baja a menos de la mitad y cuando lo desconecto suena 3 veces mas alto pero con ruido de masa y deja de funcionar el control de tono

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=159465&d=1504885448


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 16, 2017)

ArGhak dijo:


> Bueno ya solucione la mayoria de todos los problemas, la otra duda en el esquema oginal va conectado en el transformador de salida el bobinado secundario a masa.. cuando lo conecto a masa el volumen baja a menos de la mitad y cuando lo desconecto suena 3 veces mas alto pero con ruido de masa y deja de funcionar el control de tono
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=159465&d=1504885448



Bueno, debes explicar algo, en el circuito del esquema original, uno de los terminales (0-común) del secundario del transformador de salida está conectado a masa, y así debe ser, y del terminal de salida de 3,2 Ω sale el lazo de realimentación negativa que conecta al cátodo de la UAF42 a través del potenciómetro de tono Pt2, ahora si tu amplicador lleva ese lazo de realimentación negativa, el terminal común del secundario debe estar siempre conectado a masa, de lo contrario tendrás mucho zumbido y distorsión, y por el tipo de esquema no funcionará el control de tono, a todo amplificador cuando se le conecta el lazo de realimentación pierde potencia porque se le inyecta señal amplificada desde la salida hacia la entrada, esto implica una merma en la potencia de salida final, pero se gana en la calidad de un sonido con menor distorsión, y al ser un clase A simple, menor zumbido.
Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach 

P.D : tu debes corroborar que el circuito que encontraste en la web sea exactamente igual al amplificador que tienes, si no es igual, no modifiques nada, ese amplificador antes de que tuviera algún desperfecto seguramente funcionaba bien, entonces no hay que modificar nada, solamente hay que encontrar el problema.-


----------



## ArGhak (Sep 18, 2017)

Rorschach dijo:


> Bueno, debes explicar algo, en el circuito del esquema original, uno de los terminales (0-común) del secundario del transformador de salida está conectado a masa, y así debe ser, y del terminal de salida de 3,2 Ω sale el lazo de realimentación negativa que conecta al cátodo de la UAF42 a través del potenciómetro de tono Pt2, ahora si tu amplicador lleva ese lazo de realimentación negativa, el terminal común del secundario debe estar siempre conectado a masa, de lo contrario tendrás mucho zumbido y distorsión, y por el tipo de esquema no funcionará el control de tono, a todo amplificador cuando se le conecta el lazo de realimentación pierde potencia porque se le inyecta señal amplificada desde la salida hacia la entrada, esto implica una merma en la potencia de salida final, pero se gana en la calidad de un sonido con menor distorsión, y al ser un clase A simple, menor zumbido.
> Saludos Cordiales
> Rorschach
> 
> P.D : tu debes corroborar que el circuito que encontraste en la web sea exactamente igual al amplificador que tienes, si no es igual, no modifiques nada, ese amplificador antes de que tuviera algún desperfecto seguramente funcionaba bien, entonces no hay que modificar nada, solamente hay que encontrar el problema.-



Hola gracias por la explicacion, el esquema es exactamente el mismo, lo que sucedio es que cuando lo abri el trafo de salida ya habia pasado por otra mano hace 20 años atras cortes empalmes y que tenia? el cable de masa anulado... la primera vez que lo volvi a reconectar hizo un pitido que pense que queme todo despues no lo hizo mas ... y lo del volumen resongaba por que por parte de mi viejo y mi nono me habia dicho que tenia un volumen barbaro a lo que suena ahora, queria saber si se puede hacer control  de tono pero sin la retroalimentacion :_


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 21, 2017)

ArGhak dijo:


> Hola gracias por la explicacion, el esquema es exactamente el mismo, lo que sucedio es que cuando lo abri el trafo de salida ya habia pasado por otra mano hace 20 años atras cortes empalmes y que tenia? el cable de masa anulado... la primera vez que lo volvi a reconectar hizo un pitido que pense que queme todo despues no lo hizo mas ... y lo del volumen resongaba por que por parte de mi viejo y mi nono me habia dicho que tenia un volumen barbaro a lo que suena ahora, queria saber si se puede hacer control  de tono pero sin la retroalimentacion :_



Si, como poder se puede, y es muy sencillo, pero vuelvo repetir, ese amplificador está diseñado para que funcione con realimentación negativa (NFB) para reducir distorsión y zumbido, si se la quitas el amplificador funciona mal, distorsionará y zumbará demasiado, cuando se diseña un amplificador con NFB, se le aplica una porción de la señal de salida a la entrada para lograr el efecto de reducir distorsión y zumbido, la cual debe estar en contrafase con respecto a la de entrada, si inviertes las conexiones del secundario del transformador de salida, le aplicas la señal en fase, aumentado aún más la distorsión y el zumbido a la que ya tenía, provocando aullido y/o oscilaciones tipo tableteo (motorboat), debes conectar el lazo de NFB en el terminal de 3,2 Ω, y masa en el terminal extremo común (0), si conectas masa en el otro terminal extremo de 8 Ω, aullará y/o oscilará, si no sabes identificarlo, avisá, y te explico como hacerlo, por otra parte debes fijarte por el lado de la poca potencia de la que tu hablas, las válvulas pueden estar en no buenas condiciones, alguna de ellas o las dos pueden estar semi-agotadas, debes probarlas.-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## ArGhak (Sep 22, 2017)

Rorschach dijo:


> Si, como poder se puede, y es muy sencillo, pero vuelvo repetir, ese amplificador está diseñado para que funcione con realimentación negativa (NFB) para reducir distorsión y zumbido, si se la quitas el amplificador funciona mal, distorsionará y zumbará demasiado, cuando se diseña un amplificador con NFB, se le aplica una porción de la señal de salida a la entrada para lograr el efecto de reducir distorsión y zumbido, la cual debe estar en contrafase con respecto a la de entrada, si inviertes las conexiones del secundario del transformador de salida, le aplicas la señal en fase, aumentado aún más la distorsión y el zumbido a la que ya tenía, provocando aullido y/o oscilaciones tipo tableteo (motorboat), debes conectar el lazo de NFB en el terminal de 3,2 Ω, y masa en el terminal extremo común (0), si conectas masa en el otro terminal extremo de 8 Ω, aullará y/o oscilará, si no sabes identificarlo, avisá, y te explico como hacerlo, por otra parte debes fijarte por el lado de la poca potencia de la que tu hablas, las válvulas pueden estar en no buenas condiciones, alguna de ellas o las dos pueden estar semi-agotadas, debes probarlas.-
> 
> Saludos Cordiales
> Rorschach



Listo ya lo arme todo, le iba a poner una llave selectora para hacer la retro alimantacion cuando se quisiera calidad de volumen pero lo deje asi, Gracias por la informacion que me brindaste fue de mucha ayuda! Ya se puede cerrar el tema! Gracias a todos!


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 23, 2017)

ArGhak dijo:


> Listo ya lo arme todo, le iba a poner una llave selectora para hacer la retro alimantacion cuando se quisiera calidad de volumen pero lo deje asi, Gracias por la informacion que me brindaste fue de mucha ayuda! Ya se puede cerrar el tema! Gracias a todos!



Que lástima no querer o poder solucionar el desperfecto  , si no tiene potencia es por que funciona mal !!!, y no por que posee NFB, evidentemente te darás cuenta que no es solo cambiar componentes  , igualmente Gracias por los comentarios !!!

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## ArGhak (Sep 23, 2017)

Rorschach dijo:


> Que lástima no querer o poder solucionar el desperfecto  , si no tiene potencia es por que funciona mal !!!, y no por que posee NFB, evidentemente te darás cuenta que no es solo cambiar componentes  , igualmente Gracias por los comentarios !!!
> 
> Saludos Cordiales
> Rorschach




Estoy seguro de que es la pua que esta gastada, el año que viene ire a roma y la comprare

Saludos!


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 23, 2017)

ArGhak dijo:


> Estoy seguro de que es la pua que esta gastada, el año que viene ire a roma y la comprare
> 
> Saludos!



*Por las dudas, vos no sabías que "seguro esta preso"*  , desarmaste todo el amplificador, cambiaste componentes, y ahora crees estar seguro que el defecto es la púa !!!! ???  , con que criterio técnico lo aseveras, me imagino que lo que dijiste es una broma, entonces me vuelvo a reir .

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## ArGhak (Sep 23, 2017)

Rorschach dijo:


> *Por las dudas, vos no sabías que "seguro esta preso"*  , desarmaste todo el amplificador, cambiaste componentes, y ahora crees estar seguro que el defecto es la púa !!!! ???  , con que criterio técnico lo aseveras, me imagino que lo que dijiste es una broma, entonces me vuelvo a reir .
> 
> Saludos Cordiales
> Rorschach



Nono, la razon por lo que desarme fue porque se producia como un autoacople que enseguida habia que apagarlo, lo solucione cambian los capacitores de papel, y el otro motivo era el trafo de salida recalentado el cobre y oxidadas las placas del trafo, calcule el trafo y lo mande a fabricar, luego detecte que la valvula ul41 estaba en corto tenia tension negativa, y compre una valvula nueva


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 23, 2017)

ArGhak dijo:


> Nono, la razon por lo que desarme fue porque se producia como un autoacople que enseguida habia que apagarlo, lo solucione cambian los capacitores de papel, y el otro motivo era el trafo de salida recalentado el cobre y oxidadas las placas del trafo, calcule el trafo y lo mande a fabricar, luego detecte que la valvula ul41 estaba en corto tenia tension negativa, y compre una valvula nueva



Vos mismo estas diciendo que has cambiado más cosas que las que informaste, sin embargo el amplificador como viene original, o sea con lazo de NFB, no tiene potencia, eso quiere decir que funciona mal !!!,  y si funciona mal es porqué no encontraste el desperfecto.-
Muy difícil que sea la púa como tu aseguras, una púa gastada hace que pierdas calidad de sonido, no perdida de potencia, de paso si tienes potencia sin NFB, y no tienes potencia con NFB, entonces el problema está en otro lado y no en la pobre púa.-
Tu describes en mensajes anteriores una especie de autoacoplamiento y burbujeo, eso es una oscilación tipo motorboat, producto de la errónea conexión de masa y el lazo de NFB en el secundario del trafo de salida, prefieres no solucionarlo, le sacas el lazo de NFB y que funcione como funcione y listo .
Recién ahora comentas que cambiaste el trafo de salida, que lo calculaste y mandaste a hacer, ¿como lo calculaste ? es un clase A single, ¿que tensión de placa utilizaste para el calculo?, ¿con que impedancia de carga de placa lo calculaste?, ¿como y cuantas espiras calculaste para el primario?, ¿ cuanto le diste de entrehierro (airgap)?, ¿ a que valor de inducción lo calculaste sobre núcleo disponible?, etc, etc, si está mal calculado o mal hecho, ahí tienes uno de los posibles inconvenientes entre otros.-
También recién ahora dices que cambiaste la UL41, porque detectaste que estaba en corto, ¿como detectaste que estaba en corto?, es raro, porque si hubiese estado en corto, el amplificador no funcionaría de primera, y luego dices que estaba en corto porque tenía tensión negativa ???? , podrías explicar que has querido decir.-


Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## ArGhak (Sep 23, 2017)

Rorschach dijo:


> Vos mismo estas diciendo que has cambiado más cosas que las que informaste, sin embargo el amplificador como viene original, o sea con lazo de NFB, no tiene potencia, eso quiere decir que funciona mal !!!,  y si funciona mal es porqué no encontraste el desperfecto.-
> Muy difícil que sea la púa como tu aseguras, una púa gastada hace que pierdas calidad de sonido, no perdida de potencia, de paso si tienes potencia sin NFB, y no tienes potencia con NFB, entonces el problema está en otro lado y no en la pobre púa.-
> Tu describes en mensajes anteriores una especie de autoacoplamiento y burbujeo, eso es una oscilación tipo motorboat, producto de la errónea conexión de masa y el lazo de NFB en el secundario del trafo de salida, prefieres no solucionarlo, le sacas el lazo de NFB y que funcione como funcione y listo .
> Recién ahora comentas que cambiaste el trafo de salida, que lo calculaste y mandaste a hacer, ¿como lo calculaste ? es un clase A single, ¿que tensión de placa utilizaste para el calculo?, ¿con que impedancia de carga de placa lo calculaste?, ¿como y cuantas espiras calculaste para el primario?, ¿ cuanto le diste de entrehierro (airgap)?, ¿ a que valor de inducción lo calculaste sobre núcleo disponible?, etc, etc, si está mal calculado o mal hecho, ahí tienes uno de los posibles inconvenientes entre otros.-
> ...



Con respecto al trafo calcule esto...

https://fotos.subefotos.com/3ebf25e33d3005af79d409cf20616ed7o.jpg y use el mismo nucleo. Utilice un calculo aportado en el foro https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f49/transformador-amplificador-valvular-1917/index2.html por MrCarlos

El esquema esta talcual al circuito con respecto a eso...

Para conocer el valor de la corriente que circula por la válvula UL41, medir la tensión de cátodo, pata 7, y dividir por la resistencia de cátodo R6 de 150 ohm, y eso te va a dar la corriente en amper. La corriente no tiene que superar los 0.053 A o 53 mA, o la tensión de cátodo no debe superar los 8 V. 

Medi los valores la tension de catodo y era 10,5v y me daba 10,5/150= 0,07mA corriente elevada!

Me equivoque no tension negativa sino positiva!!!

Mido la tensión de reja de la válvula UL41, pata 6, tiene que tener 0 V. Si tiene tensión positiva, la válvula está en corto, hay que cambiarla para no quemar otra vez el transformador. El transformador tiene que estar conectado a la placa de la válvula, pata 2, porque si no, no va a haber corriente de placa, y por eso baja la tensión de cátodo.

La valvula estaba en corto media 4v en la pata 6 y masa puse la valvula nueva y se soluciono lo de la tension 8v en la pata 7 catodo y en la pata 6 y masa 0v!!!


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 25, 2017)

ArGhak dijo:


> Con respecto al trafo calcule esto...
> 
> https://fotos.subefotos.com/3ebf25e33d3005af79d409cf20616ed7o.jpg y use el mismo nucleo. Utilice un calculo aportado en el foro https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f49/transformador-amplificador-valvular-1917/index2.html por MrCarlos
> 
> ...





Mira, es difícil seguir el hilo, porque nunca concatenaste en forma ordenada los componentes que cambiaste, y tampoco informaste todos los cambios hechos, recién ahora lo haces y no se sabe en que secuencia.-

Con respecto al transformador de salida, el cálculo que hiciste no es el adecuado, ese cálculo es para un push-pull clase A1/AB1, tu tienes un clase A single, y debes compensar la componente de continua que circula por el primario para no saturar el núcleo, y no lo has hecho, cambian también las fórmulas, y necesita tener entrehierro ( airgap) y tampoco lo has hecho.-
La frecuencia mínima de 100 Hz, para audio es inaceptable, mínimo 50 Hz para mediana calidad.-
Que quieres decir con calibre 20 y calibre 25, aquí en Argentina los alambres para bobinar se miden por su diámetro en milímetros (mm), ¿podrías aclarar?

*Sería interesante que publicaras imágenes del nuevo transformador de salida de audio montado en el tocadiscos e imágenes también del viejo.-*

Ahora pasemos  a la válvula UL41, tu dices que el valor de la corriente es de 53 mA,  *incorrecto*, tu has tomado de la hoja de datos la corriente de placa, que en efecto para 170 Vcc de placa, la corriente es  de 53 mA, *pero lo que tu has medido es la corriente de cátodo (k)*, y sucede que *la corriente de cátodo (k) es equivalente a la suma de la corriente de placa más la corriente  de **grilla pantalla (g2)*,  la corriente de grilla pantalla (g2) para este caso y según la hoja de datos es de *10 mA*, sumada a la de placa , da *63 mA*  , si tu medición dió 70 mA, está dentro de los límites de +- 10 % de variación aceptable en válvulas  .-
La grilla positiva no es sinónino de corto, la grilla se hace positiva para el circuito del que estamos hablando por avería (corto total o parcial) del capacitor de acoplamiento C4 de la placa de V1  a la grilla de V2.- 
He visto en tus imágenes y en tus dichos que no has querido tocar el capacitor C5 de bypass (25Uf 25Vcc), y evidentemente lo has dejado y no lo mediste , porque para medirlo debes desoldarlo,  pero le conectaste otro en paralelo de 47uF 25Vcc, ¿ para que?, si el  original está en malas condiciones, por ejemplo en corto, la mayor parte de la corriente pasará por él, y no por el nuevo shuntado, esta avería produce una reducción de la polarización.-


Saludos Cordiales 
Rorschach


----------

